# Roland gx 24



## Morph1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi there,
first post here,

I just bought the gx 24 , yes it's a much better machine than the old Camm1 , however I just don't seem to find a way how I can switch the units on the display from cm's to in's ,
also I would like to ask a few questions how does this plotter run with FlexiSign Pro, I got the unit last night , I was fricken so excited to plug it in and get it working but I am running windows 7 64 bit arrrggggg ........ hehe,
well I hear about all the driver issues, I was able to aquire the beta driver and it installed fine , however the polotter does not respond to flexi software, it says it can not open the port in the production manager, I struggled for about 2 hours and eventually gave up as it was getting to late...., 

Can anyone please comment onto my questions,
any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

Andrew


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Morph1 said:


> Hi there,
> first post here,
> 
> I just bought the gx 24 , yes it's a much better machine than the old Camm1 , however I just don't seem to find a way how I can switch the units on the display from cm's to in's ,
> ...


To change from MM to IN, go in to the menu and scroll down until you see "Others". Hit the Right Arrow and scroll until you see "Unit". It should be in MM now. Hit the Right Arrow and change to Inch. Hit the enter button and then press the left arrow until you get out to the main screen.

I don't know much about Flexi and don't have any experience with Windows 7 yet so unfortunately i won't be able to help you with those issues. 

Have a good one!


----------



## Morph1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you Adam,

I'll play with the settings when I'll get back home, still waiting to see if I can get any replies as to operating this unit within 64 bit windows 7 environment.....

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Morph1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Adam,

I got the units changed...., and I had connected the cutter to my laptop with 32 bit windows xp and it works fine with FLEXI - wooohoooo !!

thanks.

Andrew


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

I have windows 7 myself and a gx-24 and i was running with the same problem

here's how i explain how I got it to work with CutStudio and Roland using windows 7 

urs 64bit? It might work and tell me if it does just d/l the vista 64bit and it should

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t105672.html


----------

